
SASM – simple crossplatform IDE for NASM, MASM, GAS and FASM assembly languages - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/Dman95/SASM
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"SASM (SimpleASM) - simple Open Source crossplatform IDE for NASM, MASM, GAS,
FASM assembly languages. SASM has syntax highlighting and debugger. The
program works out of the box and is great for beginners to learn assembly
language."

Main Description Page:

[http://dman95.github.io/SASM/english.html](http://dman95.github.io/SASM/english.html)

Wikipedia Page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SASM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SASM)

